# Cheap Windows 7 compatible graphic card for Dell Optiplex GX260



## desigurl (Oct 31, 2009)

Hi,
I have a dell optiplex GX260 system with 1 GB RAM in it. I recently intslled Windows 7 on that system. The Grapics are not proper on the system, the videos I watch are bit cracked. I tried to intsll various drivers for VGA but was unsuccesful. Please either tell me an option to intsll VGA drivers on the sytem or advice me a really cheap Windows 7 Ultimate (x86) compatible graphic card that I can get in Ireland or online.
I have free PCI slot on my PC. I read something about AGP slot on internet for cards but I am not aware of them.

Thanks


----------



## Dude044 (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi desigirl. According to the specs I have looked at for Dell Optiplex GX260 (desktop) .you do have an agp slot which you could put a cheap card in ,you should be able to find an older ati or nvidia graphics card for under £30. Did you try looking at optional updates for a driver in windows updates .Dude044


----------



## desigurl (Oct 31, 2009)

Ya, but Windows is not able to find an update for that. 
I tried lots of tricks available on net, but still no luck in installing drivers. 
I can go with any type of card but it should be cheap as I do not need it for any gaming purpose just to run Win 7.
So please suggest me some


----------



## Dude044 (Dec 23, 2004)

desigirl. Just to double check ,the Dell Optilex GX260 comes in 3 model types ,Small desktop.Small minitower ,or Small formfactor model ,so its not just what slots you have ,the case size is going to matter .Dude044


----------



## desigurl (Oct 31, 2009)

How can I know which model type I have? I actually got it of a friend who was leaving the country so am not sure!


----------



## Dude044 (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi desigirl .Have a look here it shows all 3 models .

http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/opgx260/en/ug/index.htm


----------



## desigurl (Oct 31, 2009)

Hi Dude044! Thanks!
Mine is Small Mini-Tower Computer then.


----------



## Dude044 (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi again desigirl .According to the Dell manual your small mini tower agp slot is 4x & 1.5 volts .so you need a card that is 4x rated ,a 4x/8x would proberly be fine ,but an 8x card might not work on that voltage , I would be tempted to pop into your local pc shop and ask there opinion , also having looked around it looks like it needs to be a low profile card .Dude044

Anyone else in here want to have a say ?


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

Also... the card selected should be a DX10 card to allow best compatiblity and drive support for Windows7. There are very few AGP cards left, much less those that are low-profile.

AFAIK... thr GeForce 5000 series are problematic for vista/win7.

For AGP low profile, at least ASUS sells a 4350 card.
For PCI low profile look at 8400 & 9400 cards by Nvidia.


----------

